#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for prasanjeet roy: Duplicate Post

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Post: project on snake game in C
User: prasanjeet roy
Infraction: Duplicate Post
Points: 2

Administrative Note:


> Do NOT Create Duplicate Threads



Message to User:


> It is strictly prohibited to create duplicate threads, reuploading previously uploaded files into new threads is also not allowed.
> 
> Please do not spam this way and follow the rules.
> 
> You can be banned in the future for such activity.
> 
> Thanks.



Original Post: 


> this is for u guyss.....................








  Similar Threads: Warning for prasanjeet roy: Signature Rule Violation Infraction for rajesh272: Not Following Rules Infraction for koolranjit: Useless Post - Spamming Infraction for jasperstyledeyes: Spamming Infraction for IDEAZ: Starting Duplicate Threads

----------


## crazybishnoi29

prasanjeet roy has also an signature rule violation, he added a link in his signature, which belongs to his own site..
i know that it has not been stated anywhere about this rule, but this is wrong....

----------

